
Kids from Around the World Photographed with What They Eat in One Week - Fnoord
https://www.boredpanda.com/kids-surrounded-weekly-diet-photos-daily-bread-gregg-segal/
======
Fnoord
Book website (Daily Bread: What Kids Eat Around the World) and thumbnails are
here [1]

(I'm not affiliated; I just like the initiative.)

[1] [https://www.greggsegal.com/P-Projects/Daily-
Bread/1/thumbs](https://www.greggsegal.com/P-Projects/Daily-Bread/1/thumbs)

